# Grand River biggin !!



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished the Grand River today because Conneaut was still high ! Went 14 on 10 in with one being 30” and 10 plus pounds ! We’re ever the baitfish we’re bunched up so we’re the Steelhead !


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Trolling the river?


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Fish Ohio! Good job!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

bubbster said:


> Trolling the river?


Yes


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Solid Catch! Congratulations!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Smitty82 said:


> Solid Catch! Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow nice fish full of eggs?


----------

